# Hurry Up..And Wait!!  - Application Process Update



## LukerB (6 Nov 2008)

So I've officially started the process! I took my application package in today and got everything finalized. I am happy to report that I will be writing my aptitude test and doing my physical at my Barrie recruiting center on December 1st! I'm so excited to finally get the ball rolling. I'm hoping if I do well enough on the aptitude I'll be gone to basic by the end of January or so. I can't believe that I'm finally doing this after thinking about it and planning for almost a year. I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders as I'll soon have completed Police Foundations at Georgian College (in December) and on my way to a rewarding career with the military. I'm finally going to feel like I can accomplish something really demanding in my life and serve my country as best as I can. But most of all, be proud and confident with myself!
*The recruiter asked me what regiment I would like to be a part of; I was unaware that I needed to tell him during the application process * as I thought they asked you after or near the end of basic training. When I told him PPCLI he almost tested me a little by asking me where their Battalions were stationed. I responded with 1st Battallion Edmonton, 2nd Battallion Manitoba, and 3rd Battallion Edmonton. I thought some people may want to know this information before they take their applications in. I think they want to make sure you've done your research and aren't just applying on a whim.
I will update everyone after I take my test on December 1st but I couldn't resist posting as I'm so incrdibly excited! Infantry here I come!   
*To be continued...*

Luker.


----------



## Lil_T (6 Nov 2008)

Good luck!  I'm waiting on transcripts now, have one more Dr appt to make and coordinating my references.  I should be dropping my app off probably by the end of the month.


----------



## fire_guy686 (6 Nov 2008)

Good luck Luker. Hopefully you'll have a fairly speedy process and get on your way quickly.


----------



## Cossack (6 Nov 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Good luck!  I'm waiting on transcripts now, have one more Dr appt to make and coordinating my references.  I should be dropping my app off probably by the end of the month.



May be a stupid question but why a doctors appointment?


----------



## Lil_T (7 Nov 2008)

Not a stupid question at all.

I'm (mildly) asthmatic and I have to discuss /schedule a pulmonary function test and/or methacholine challenge as kind of a pre-emptive measure before I go in for my medical.  Haven't used any meds in over a year now and have only had a slight wheeze once (with the flu).   It's more for my own peace of mind than anything else.   My Dr has already stated he would write me a clean bill of health, but I want to discuss this further if there is a possibility of it being an issue.


----------



## kabogadil (7 Nov 2008)

hey Lil_T, do a PFT first and if it turns out OK, it should be sufficient.  I took a copy of the PFT report during my medical and they never asked me about it ever again. Oh, also my family doctor had to sign a form as well..no biggie. Good luck.


----------



## Lil_T (7 Nov 2008)

ahh thank you SO much!!  I was kind of dreading the methacholine challenge.  I think I'll do fine on the PFT - my peak flows are always in the green.  And since I've been working out so much lately, they're going even higher!   Your input is much appreciated.


----------



## LukerB (2 Dec 2008)

Hey Everyone!

So yesterday at the Barrie recruiting center I FINALLY wrote my CFAT. It went generally great though I must say that I haven't done that kind of math since highschool (almost 3 years ago) and found some of the problems challenging, but overall I think I did quite well and was pleased with how the test is set up. I like that someone speaks to you on-screen and walks you through each section of the test and was very pleased with how everything was set up!
(If this is too much detail to write about the test, I apologize and will gladly delete any information if necessary.)

I was supposed to do my medical yesterday but they ran out of spots. So, tomorrow morning at 8:30am I go back to do my medical AND my interview which I am very excited about. A little stressed as right now I'm trying to balance some college assignments and preparing for the interview, but overall I'm still very excited.

I just had two quesions that I was hoping someone can answer for me.
1.As I was unaware that I needed to place which regiment I would like to be with on my application, when I took it in I was asked on the spot by the recruiter and just said PPCLI (he told me he just had to put something and that it wasn't a big deal as they'd ask me again at the end of BMQ). Now I'm a little worried about it because recently both of my grandparents who reside in Ontario with the rest of my family have fallen quite ill. I have been taking care of them for the past 3 years doing things that they themselves cannot do anymore, and was hoping that it would be possible to ask for the RCR instead. Is there any way to go about this? It is not that I wouldn't mind going to the PPCLI as I have friends stationed in Alberta already, it is just basically for family reasons.
2. Meaford Ontario - Can you be stationed here? From my understanding this was only a training facility for the RCR and you would be stationed, after training, at one of threee battalions in Petewawa or New Brunswick. But I thought I remembered the recruiter in Barrie telling me that Meaford was an option for Infantry to be stationed?

If anyone has the answer for this that would be great. Like I said, I am more then willing to stick with my first choice as part of the reason I joined the military was to go away and see/experience new things. But due to the recent circumstances I am considering asking to stay within Ontario and becoming a member of the RCR.

Thanks in advance,
Luke.


----------



## ringer98 (2 Dec 2008)

Hey Luker, I sent you a PM with a couple thoughts, but I also found this link http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25214.0.html

It's huge.. tons of information and it will probably help you out. It helped me for my decision.

Cheers!


----------



## LukerB (2 Dec 2008)

Thanks! I got your msg and PM'd you back, you outlined everything I asked really well so thanks again! Now I just have a decision to make haha.


----------



## CFR FCS (2 Dec 2008)

You can change it anytime however doing so at the interview is best as it will be recorded by the MCC. Review the on line lifestyle video before the interview it will help.  Good Luck.

CFR FCS


----------



## LukerB (2 Dec 2008)

Great!
Where can I watch this video?

Luke.


----------



## CFR FCS (2 Dec 2008)

It's on the www.forces.ca web page. Look up the occupation INFMN http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=031&bhcp=1# and click on the media clip. Also look over the monograph info sheet. 

CFR FCS


----------



## LukerB (2 Dec 2008)

I see what you mean now. I've looked over these several times, thank's for your help yet again!
Luke.


----------



## LukerB (3 Dec 2008)

Hello Everyone,

So this week I have completed my aptitude test, medical and interview. I just got home from the medical and interview and have had a pretty good experience so far with the process.
I wrote my aptitude on Monday and was pretty confident that I did well with it even though I had been worried prior to the test about the math (I've never faired well with math).
Today I had both parts of my medical and my interview which all went quite well. My vision and hearing were fine, everything that checked in great and I was good to go. The only thing that worried me was when we got to my alcohol consumption. I informed the medic that I drink about 12 beers in 1 night twice a month (one day, every other weekend). Makes sense right? You go to a party or to the bars and get your drink on with your buddies.
Then my stomach dropped when he put his pen down and proceded to tell me that this was binge drinking. I'm thinking great, did I just screw up my chances? After he explained to me what binge drinking can do to your system, I asked him if this was going to effect my enrollment in any way. He said no, the information he gave me was for my own personal health info. So that was reassuring, I'm assuming there are a lot of binge drinkers out there as he told me that 4 or more beers in a 24 hour period is considered binge drinking haha.
So that was really my only scare, the interview went well and I was actually informed that in combination with my test scores, highschool grades AND the fact that I will soon have a college degree in police foundations (in 2 weeks i graduate), I actually qualified for an Officer position as opposed to just NCM Infantry. I was pleased with this but will be sticking with my first choice.
All I have to do now is get a doc's note about my Bee Sting allergie and mail it to them so they can send my folder to Ottawa and that's it! All that's left to do after that is wait for the call.
I was very pleased with everything and the process has been going quite smoothe for me so far. I can't wait to get the call and get started in my new career, I couldn't ask for anything better!    
Luke.


----------



## forza_milan (3 Dec 2008)

Congratulations. Hope it pans out well for you. Time to wait and be patient and remain positive.  8)


----------



## psychedelics07 (3 Dec 2008)

On my substance sheet I wrote I currently drink about 24 beers/month, and from the 6-years-ago mark up until about last year about 48 beers/month.  I never really drank anything else but the total number of drinks consumed was quite a scary number.  Also the total number of times I've smoked marijuana was also a relatively high number but haven't touch the stuff for ages.  My only concern right now is that might delay my application process due to health reasons,  as the desire to smoke or drink more just isn't there.
It's nice to hear that it's probably not going to interfere with joining, but rather for personal gain.


----------



## Marshall (3 Dec 2008)

LukerB said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone,
> 
> So this week I have completed my aptitude test, medical and interview. I just got home from the medical and interview and have had a pretty good experience so far with the process.
> I wrote my aptitude on Monday and was pretty confident that I did well with it even though I had been worried prior to the test about the math (I've never faired well with math).
> ...



So you are applying NCM I take it? Get your medical forms back ASAP because it can take quite awhile (2-5weeks) and thats not including the factors of the holiday season coming up. (But I guess you have no deadline if you are going NCM and not Officer). 

Aside from that, you seem well on your way. Good luck in the future!


----------



## LukerB (4 Dec 2008)

Yes the Pilot who conducted my interview really stressed getting my doctor's note about the bee sting/Epipen allergie in as soon as I possibly can.
She was nice enough to give me her card and told me to call her once I mail it. She explained that if I do this she can check the computer for me on a regular basis as opposed to waiting for Ottawa to send her a letter saying that I am a chosen candidate and she'll be able to offer me a job up to two months earlier.
Something really nice to hear when I've heard all of the stories about how long people have waited on these forums.
But overall, I'm just excited that I've gotten pretty much everything done and can't wait for the call!


----------



## Marshall (4 Dec 2008)

LukerB said:
			
		

> Yes the Pilot who conducted my interview really stressed getting my doctor's note about the bee sting/Epipen allergie in as soon as I possibly can.
> She was nice enough to give me her card and told me to call her once I mail it. She explained that if I do this she can check the computer for me on a regular basis as opposed to waiting for Ottawa to send her a letter saying that I am a chosen candidate and she'll be able to offer me a job up to two months earlier.
> Something really nice to hear when I've heard all of the stories about how long people have waited on these forums.
> But overall, I'm just excited that I've gotten pretty much everything done and can't wait for the call!



Good. The interviewer stressed the same to be about anything medical. Luckily it ended up I did not need to though so I finalized early.

And yeah, It's a good feeling to get it all done. I am now just stressing over some University applications for my ROTP has more options haha. 

Hopefully you get it back ASAP so you do not have that in the back of your head all the time  good luck again.


----------



## LukerB (5 Dec 2008)

haha yeah, goin' to the doc's monday morning so it'll be in the mail for them by monday afternoon.
I'm so pumped! I'll update when I get the call (hopefully soon).
Luker.


----------



## ringer98 (5 Dec 2008)

LukerB said:
			
		

> haha yeah, goin' to the doc's monday morning so it'll be in the mail for them by monday afternoon.
> I'm so pumped! I'll update when I get the call (hopefully soon).
> Luker.



You never know. You might get a call sooner than expected!! Keep positive man!


----------



## LukerB (20 Jan 2009)

Well, I've been in the process for about a month and a half now and just got another email from the Captain this morning, so I figured I'd share with everyone how the process has been for me so far..

Just a little background. I WAS a Police Foundations Student (Graduated at the end of December, 2008) and I have applied to the Infantry, PPCLI to be exact! 

December 5th/08 - Wrote the CFAT. Was told that the medicals/Interviews were full for the day, and I would have to schedule another day to do my interview + medical. These were rescheduled on this day for December 11th/08

December 11th/08 - Did part one of the medical, had 20/20 vision and everything was great. From there I did my interview while I was waiting for part 2 of my medical. I went in there with fairly good knowledge of where I wanted to go and what the job would require of me. I was told by the Captain that my interview went really well, I actually qualified for Officer even though they only had a highschool education in my file. (I hadn't been able to get my College transcripts to them yet). She said I did well on my CFAT and I had great knowledge of the job I was applying for. 
After this, of course, I had part two of my medical. It went really well, except that I was told I was a binge drinker (4 or more beers in a 24 hour period.. he explained to me that he gives a lot of college students the binge drinker speech haha). He also did not seem impressed with my tattoo on my ribs (3 big stars..but made out of broken guns.) I got one for each one of my family members, but he just didn't like the broken guns and kept asking me what they meant. 
I also have an apparent "bee sting allergy" and was given a form to take to my doctor and mail it to the medical office in Ottawa so they could add it to my file and review it.

December 17th/08 - Took my medical form to my doctor who filled it out and mentioned I had been stung several times and never had to use my Epi-Pen, but that it "wouldn't hurt" to carry one with me. I then went home and mailed the letter express post with the tracking # so I could find out when it got to Ottawa.

December 19th/08 - Tracking # says that the letter has been received in Ottawa. I decide to email the captain that morning and ask her what the next step was and to make sure that it was added to my file. Also asked about how to get my College Transcripts to her.

December 22nd/08 - The Captain e-mails me to inform me that the form was added to my file and it will be under review in Ottawa once everyone is back from Christmas break.

January 16th/09 - Finally got a hold of my college transcripts and brought them into the recruiting office. The recruiter at the front desk was very helpful and added the transcripts to my file for me.

January 19th/09 - Decided to email the captain and let her know that I submitted my college transcripts. Also asked her if she had an update on where my file was at this point.

January 20th/09 - The captain thanked me for submitting my college transcripts and that it would give me yet another leg up for getting into the Infantry. She told me that my medical file is still waiting to be reviewed by someone in Ottawa and that...here's the hump in the road... it could take up to SIX WEEKS for someone to even look at my file. Now, I don't know if this means six weeks from now or six weeks from when it was received in Ottawa, but now I am officially playing the waiting game. There is nothing else for me to do but wait for that call! Though, the Captain was very nice and told me that she would check my file frequently and be able to email me about a week before I would get the call to let me know.

So, needless to say I am very anxious/nervous/excited to get the call. I can't wait to be a part of the CF family and I will certainly update when I find out what day I start BMQ  

All the best,
Luke.


----------



## RCDtpr (20 Jan 2009)

Get used to playing the hurry up and wait game in the military.

Best of luck to you......it's worth the wait (sometimes >)


----------



## HeadLamp (20 Jan 2009)

It's better that she gave you such a large time frame for your medical to be complete. Being given a shorter time frame is a lot more disappointing when they just line you up with another at the end. With the 6 week limit at least now if she calls you before it ends, it will be a lot more exciting.

Good luck


----------



## Lil_T (20 Jan 2009)

LukerB said:
			
		

> January 21st/09 - Decided to email the captain and let her know that I submitted my college transcripts. Also asked her if she had an update on where my file was at this point.
> 
> January 22nd/09 - The captain thanked me for submitting my college transcripts and that it would give me yet another leg up for getting into the Infantry. She told me that my medical file is still waiting to be reviewed by someone in Ottawa and that...here's the hump in the road... it could take up to SIX WEEKS for someone to even look at my file. Now, I don't know if this means six weeks from now or six weeks from when it was received in Ottawa, but now I am officially playing the waiting game. There is nothing else for me to do but wait for that call! Though, the Captain was very nice and told me that she would check my file frequently and be able to email me about a week before I would get the call to let me know.
> 
> ...



I'm confused - the 21 and 22 Jan haven't happened yet.


----------



## HeadLamp (20 Jan 2009)

The most logical answer would be that Luker is a practiced and naturally gifted fortune teller. The only reason he does not know exactly when he may get his job offer is because he acknowledges the fact that it would spoil the whole excitement and surprise of this event.

 Although others may believe he just happened to write down the wrong date.


----------



## Lil_T (20 Jan 2009)

Indeed.   ;D  I mean, I've lost a day before, I've just never GAINED two.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I'm confused - the 21 and 22 Jan haven't happened yet.



He's not using the Julian Calendar.    ;D


----------



## LukerB (20 Jan 2009)

haha, my apologies guys. I meant the 19th and 20th of January. Don't know how I mixed that up :


----------



## LukerB (20 Jan 2009)

Also, very good way of looking at it. If I get called earlier then six weeks from now, I'll be that much more excited! I'm just really really anxious to get the ball rolling. I can't wait to start my career


----------



## Slaw (20 Jan 2009)

you'll prob get a call before then. I know they had told me it was going to be 6months for my security clearance but they ended up calling three months later. I was friggin happy as a pig in s***


----------



## LukerB (21 Jan 2009)

Well thats very motivating to hear! I certainly hope I get a call much sooner then 6 weeks from now, but I don't want to get my hopes up and be dissapointed.
On a side note, and not to make this sound the wrong way, but if it's taking a college graduate in Police Foundations this long to get through the process, is it usually much longer for some people just with a highschool diploma to get into the Infantry?
And what about other trades? I can only imagine how long jobs with much more training and competition would take...


----------



## HeadLamp (21 Jan 2009)

> On a side note, and not to make this sound the wrong way, but if it's taking a college graduate in Police Foundations this long to get through the process, is it usually much longer for some people just with a highschool diploma to get into the Infantry?



 I am by far not an expert on this, but from doing a fair bit of reading on the subject I am of the understanding that except for very special circumstances applications are processed in a fairly equivalent manner. The only time your education is going to have an effect on the process once you're above minimum standards is when you hit the merit list. Again, just to cover my ***, this is just my understanding from what I've read.


----------



## LukerB (21 Jan 2009)

Seems like a fair response that makesense to me, Headlamp.  In fact, now that I've thought about it more I remember the Captain telling me in my interview that it would come to an advantage of me mostly in the situation of advancing in the infantry. For example, if I were competing for a job with another Infanteer who only had a highschool education, then I might be considered before him/her due to my College education. I believe that's what she was talking about.


----------



## wildman0101 (21 Jan 2009)

yup
waitins a bi***
weve all been through it at some point in time
good luck lad   hang tough...
               best regards,,,
                  scoty b


----------



## LukerB (23 Jan 2009)

Fair enough, Thanks wingman!
I'll update when I get the call.. hopefully sooner rather then later


----------



## LukerB (5 Feb 2009)

And the waiting continues..
As posted in a previous thread, I've had my application in for the Infantry since early December. I have been waiting to be "deemed medically fit" since around the 20th of December after completing my medical, CFAT and interview.. and getting the necessary paperwork in to go to Ottawa.
The medical form I needed has been in Ottawa since the 22nd of December, as i had it couriered with a tracking number so I would know when it was received.
The Captain who interviewed me informed me a couple of weeks ago that it can take up to six weeks for a medical file such as mine to go through in Ottawa before I can get a job offer. 
But still, no job offer.
I went into the recruiting center three days ago to get an update on where my file was. I was informed that it was still in Ottawa and it had not yet been looked at to confirm whether or not I am "Medically Fit".
My question to anyone out there is, has anyone ever had to go through this process because of a bee-sting allergy as well? On the form I took to my family doctor, he mentioned that I have been stung close to 15 times before and never had to use my Epi-Pen but that it "wouldn't hurt" to have one on me, just in case..
Has this process taken this long for anyone else? Or am I just jumping the gun and my file probably just hasn't been looked at yet?
If anyone has any info.. or any encouraging words for a guy who just wants to do his part, feel free to comment!
Thanks,
Luke.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

I'm sure other people have been through your situation before, you just need to try and be patient and keep in touch with the recruiting centre.  Again, we're not doctors here and cannot answer medical questions.

Why do you keep starting new topics and not just post here or here or here or here?

Mods, perhaps a merge is in order?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Feb 2009)

Fast enough for ya?? :-*


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Fast enough for ya?? :-*



Yes!  In fact, I was just trying to modify my post to that effect as you were merging!


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

;D


The "Lurker Threads".


----------



## LukerB (5 Feb 2009)

haha thank you for merging all of my posts!


----------



## LukerB (10 Feb 2009)

Well, went down to the recruiting center today and the Captain sent an e-mail to someone in Ottawa to hopefully speed up the process of my medical file getting through, which is great news for me!
Tonight, after talking with my parents I've had a change of heart. You see, last week I went down and changed my regimental offiliation from PPCLI to RCR. Why did I do this? Because I got thinking of how I take care of my grandparents three days a week, how much closer I could be to family and how I could be of more assistance to my family in general if I were in Petewawa as opposed to Edmonton.
But, after having a long discussion with my parents this evening and finally telling them that I've switched, they've given me a different perspective. They mentioned to me that I'm at a point in my life where I need to go off and do my own thing and not to worry about them or my Grandparents so much because I need to do this for myself, as it's what I've always wanted to do.
Not to knock anything against the RCR, it's just that I've always thought about living out West and this could be a great opportunity to do so. I'm starting to feel like I let my feelings for my family get the best of me instead of considering only myself for once..
What would happen if I changed my Regimental Affiliation back to PPCLI again? Should I do it right away even though I could get somewhat of a "talking to?" Or do I wait until I get a job offer and just see what happens.
I should mention that when I went in last week to change to RCR, the recruiter mentioned to me that I "would probably would get an offer for PPCLI insted anyways, because they are hiring more guys right now" or something along those lines.
Any help/advice would be GREATLY appreciated.. and I hope this is in the right section.
Thank you,
Luke.


----------



## CFR FCS (10 Feb 2009)

You can change your mind, just let them know you thought about it and after discussing with your family have decided that PPCLI is your choice. It might make the difference between a job offer now vice one in April. Best of Luck.

CFR FCS


----------



## LukerB (11 Feb 2009)

Okay, but will the fact that I will of changed my mind for the SECOND time throw them off? I mean, won't it look bad on me as well and make them reconsider even hiring me?


----------



## LukerB (11 Feb 2009)

Well, I just got all worked up for nothing. I just called and was connected to a VERY helpful recruiter. He knew me by name from being in there so often, and informed me that I should just relax and that it's really not a big deal if I want to change it back. He informed me that this sort of thing happens more frequently then I think and that it was no big deal. 
Gotta love the support, looks like it's PPCLI for me again!
Alos an update.. he told me to make sure I call him next thursday as my medical file has taken too long and he should have something for me by then!!!!! ;D
I cant wait!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Feb 2009)

See, there ya go, all that worry for nothing!!


----------



## Oil Can (11 Feb 2009)

Good luck LukerB.


----------



## LukerB (10 Jun 2009)

Wow, I haven't touched this thread since February. I guess I'll put in one last update and sumarise everything as best as I can for other people going through this...

After the countless calls and letters from the RMO in Ottawa, I finally got testing done and found out I wasn't allergic to bee sting's. This gave me the go ahead and just over a month ago I was given an offer for Infantry PPCLI to leave for Basic in St. Jean on the 28th of June. Needless to say, I've been pumped ever since.

What have I learned from the process? I've learned to keep at'er and not just give up because you get a rejection letter.
I've also learned that the decision to join the military comes with an emotional price, even when you haven't sworn in yet. The two sides of my family are quite torn about my decision. My dad's side being very religious and my mother's being quite laid back. Needless to say I've had many discussions and e-mails sent to me that I've had to defend myself on.
All in all, I'm going to go into this with an open mind. Hopefully make new friends and put as much effort into this as I physically and mentally can. 
For the first time in my life I don't know what's in store for me in, say, a year from now. And you know what? I wouldn't have it any other way. It's kind of nice to know that in three weeks time I'll be starting a new career, making new friends, and having some unforgetable experiences that I can't even imagine I'd ever be having.
It's time to make the most of it, and I wish everyone else who is going through the application process the best of luck. Don't ever let someone tell you, you can't do something. At the end of the day you need to do what feel's right for YOU. Even if some people who are close to you don't support the idea.
Next chapter, here I come.

Luke.


----------



## Doom (16 Jun 2009)

Cheers! those are the stories I like to hear. How ever, the waiting is what kills. I got a Medically Unfit letter a few years ago, took the time to see specialists to solve it, got the letters and am at it again. The Army Doc, said I was a good candidate, so fingers crossed, this time i had to get a letter for high BP and a thing I had when growing up (which was an addressed issue on the RMO letter they never asked for any real update on it) So I handed it in and im waiting... had some blood work done to, sent it all in... I don't know a bit skeptical of this.


----------

